# John Coltrane - A Love Supreme Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: John Coltrane
Album: A Love Supreme
Year: 1965
Genre(s): Spiritual Jazz, Avant-Garde Jazz

There are some good saxophone licks here. Too bad that they weren't developed more, and that the rest of the album wasn't full of them - I count about three ones I like and that's it.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

